# Dexter Gets Groomed



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter before and after. I actually like the short groom better.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree. Dexter does look better with shorter clip. Nice job and much easier to care for.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree that the shorter trim suits Dexter very well!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very cute!


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree; shorter is cuter in Dexter's case. I think some dogs look best long, but I think lots of these Havs look awfully cute with a short cut.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dexter looks great good job!


----------



## Hav$r4us (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the shorter cut looks great on him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , he looks good Linda.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Handsome boy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

great job!!


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

He looks great!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Dexter looks GREAT after his groom.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

What a handsome black and white parti, might be the second cutest one out there! ound:


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

He looks great in the shorter cut. Very dapper!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I really do like the short groom! Ya know what that means? I get to clip maybe every 6 weeks or so and write myself a check! :laugh:


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

I love Dexter's new clip! Can you tell me his size and about how long that cut was...I think I'm going to want to keep my Buckley on the shorter side, but not sure how many inches, maybe 1.5-2"? He's about 3" now and it just seems to be long for him, but he's small, only 4 lb. I definitely don't want to get him clipped too short! That's a great look on Dexter though. Thx for posting!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am getting ready to give Dexter another Trim next week after his bath.... maybe this coming Wednesday. I will let you know the length for sure after the clipping. The clipping should go pretty quick since he is already short. The longest part of the grooming is doing the legs because Dexter likes to sit down and that is a no no when doing the legs.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks great! It really suits him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just did Dexter again in a short groom. Now, if he would only let me take a picture of him. I am itching really bad to cut down Jack, because Dexter looks so cute in a short groom. 

I need to comb Jack out first. Jack just looks messy in the face. Besides, we will be getting wood floors and I prefer Jack NOT to swifer up the leaves in the yard with his long hair and bring them inside. I think I have already decided the groom will be done, it will be this week.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*October 2013*

Dexter gets groomed again...it is about 4 weeks. Took off a bunch of hair. But, he hates having his picture taken. He will never stand up for me, he looks away when I am pointing the phone at him. So, this is all I got.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I love the groom!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dexter looks adorable. When you trim him, do you dry his hair first or trim him wet?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You ALWAYS do an awesome job!!! I'm sure Jack will look adorable, long hair or short!


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

He's adorable! You do him yourself? I'm really impressed! Hope I can do that some day! I think I'm going to have him done professionally the first time anyway and see how it goes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, I groom Dexter myself. It has been a 5 year learning thing, I will actually get to really get better now that Dexter will get clipped every month. 

I use a 1/2 inch clip on comb. Dexter's first clip was done by a professional groomer, I loved it.....huh.....I did not know any better. I look back at that hair cut, and I hate it now. I followed the clip, let his hair grow here and there...made lots of mistakes. Mistakes turned into learning lessons. I am now ready to do this once a month!

And with Jack......it will now be clipping two boys once a month. That is 24 grooming lessons I learn compared to only the two clippings the boys used to get each year.

Oh! Dexter is clean and dried before I take the clippers to him. And, he must be tangle free.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Yes, I groom Dexter myself. It has been a 5 year learning thing, I will actually get to really get better now that Dexter will get clipped every month.
> 
> I use a 1/2 inch clip on comb. Dexter's first clip was done by a professional groomer, I loved it.....huh.....I did not know any better. I look back at that hair cut, and I hate it now. I followed the clip, let his hair grow here and there...made lots of mistakes. Mistakes turned into learning lessons. I am now ready to do this once a month!
> 
> ...


You are really making me want to try this myself, but I do think I will do the same you did, i.e. let someone else do it first and then try to follow that clip, to my likings. I have what probably seems like a stupid question, but what is a 1/2 inch clip on comb mean? And also, how long was his hair after you clipped him? You don't use a clipper on him do you? I'm assuming you do it all with just scissors??? Hope you don't mind my amateur questions!!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Love it! He looks great!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is all done with a clipper. The clipper has a #40 blade and attached to that is a clip-on 
comb. The #40 blade is sharp, that is why I use that blade. DO NOT use the #40 blade alone on the skin (it is a surgical blade) and that will shave OFF all the hair, right down to the skin.

Clip-On Combs are bought separately, they attach to the blade, the combs are usually sold in various sizes, so you get at least 6-8 different combs to choose from.

I did the entire body with the 1/2 inch comb. I clipped down half the legs, go with the grain of the hair (down) on the legs. I scissored the legs (long process) because Dexter does not like to stand, so if you are starting out, do one leg a day.

On the legs, I brush the hair up and scissor down quickly before the hair falls down.

Let me measure Dexter's hair.....The body is 1-1/4 inch and that is stretching it to measure it. The mustache muzzle area is 2-1/2 inch rounded and straight cut to ears (difficult to explain), you need to study a picture for muzzle cutting. The legs are 1-1/2 inches. You need to study the muzzle in order to cut the muzzle. 

I make sure I am holding the ears out of the way before clipping or scissoring. 

I am holding the tail when I am clipping or scissoring out of the way also, I do not cut the tail...only the length at the end if it is too long. 

Using clippers is very fun, it hard to know when to stop, it is a super fast process. 

We can PM messages back and forth if you would like when you get the nerve to do it yourself.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will probably do some more cutting on the top of Dexter's head to clean it up. I will try to get a better picture of Dexter as he is trotting off with my cell...he sure will not stand still for a picture! Jack is next!


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

What a WONDERFUL answer! That's exactly what I needed. Thank you so much, Linda! Yes, I might have more questions, so I'll PM you if I do. I really appreciate it. 

Teri


----------

